# Where can I buy a GFCI powerbar for cheap?



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm looking to find 2 or 3 GFCI's and wanted to know where to buy it at a good price. How much does it cost?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

these can be used before any power bar to give you the same feature: 
3-Outlet Right-Angle GFCI Adapter-04-00101 at The Home Depot
3 Wire GFCI Outlet Adapter-30339005 at The Home Depot
GFCI 5 Outlet Adapter-30339015-13 at The Home Depot


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

I will go to Home Depot and stock up....thanks for the info neven!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Nice find Rob. I don;t think I've seen them in Canada. Have to check them out next tiem I am down south


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I just checked homedepot.ca and don't see them either.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Sorry my apologies, my wife was nagging me when I posted and I didn't notice that was the .com. however I know kms tools has a 3 foot gfci adapter but its 50 bucks. Ill check out other places that might have it

Lee valley has a 3 outlet short one, same price as kms though


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> Sorry my apologies, my wife was nagging me when I posted and I didn't notice that was the .com. however I know kms tools has a 3 foot gfci adapter but its 50 bucks. Ill check out other places that might have it


Thanks neven. This one? Century Wire and Cable 3' GFCI Adapter [CWC-D18012003] - $49.99

Yeah, a bit pricey, but it'll do the job. A bit more work, but a lot cheaper to just replace the wall plug with a GFCI I guess.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

http://www.rona.ca/shop/~powerbar-4-outlets-woods-169540_!gfci_shop

Cheaper atleast


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Everytime I turn on my coralife light, the GFCI breaker will trip.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

We installed the ground fault circuit interrupter directly into the outlet. This cost less than buying an expensive power bar.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

When I was looking at powering my Sunroom/Fish room I went to Home Depot.

I bought a double 20 amp breaker for my supanel and a 20 Amp GFCI outlet
I connected it up with #12 - 2 copper wire and used the extra conductors in the GFCI
to power a 20 receptacle on the other wall.

I used the other pole/terminal on the breaker to install another receptacle and 
another outlet further down the wall.

I have 4 dedicated receptacles GFCI protected in my fish room.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

ninez said:


> Everytime I turn on my coralife light, the GFCI breaker will trip.


There is probably mositure inside the fixture. Same is happening with mine. Use with caution.

You'll know there is problem when your hair or the hair algae stand on ends. JK. You can plug that into a non-protected outlet - that means you may get a buzz one day, that all.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

I will try and buy it in the states next week at Home Depot.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I found that you could occasionally get a shock from an old Koralia. But I guess that goes for anything that has a cord that goes into water. Gotta be careful with replacing some of that stuff as it goes old.



gklaw said:


> There is probably mositure inside the fixture. Same is happening with mine. Use with caution.
> 
> You'll know there is problem when your hair or the hair algae stand on ends. JK. You can plug that into a non-protected outlet - that means you may get a buzz one day, that all.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

This is what I use on all my tanks. At first, I hated that there were only 4 outlets, but now I'm glad - it forces me to not plug in stuff I don't really need. I test these every time I do a water change (daily) and am very happy with them.

NOMA GFCI Power Bar, 4-Outlet | Canadian Tire


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> There is probably mositure inside the fixture. Same is happening with mine. Use with caution.
> 
> You'll know there is problem when your hair or the hair algae stand on ends. JK. You can plug that into a non-protected outlet - that means you may get a buzz one day, that all.


:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile: Sometimes you're just WAY too funny, Gordon, but I LOVE it !!!!!!!!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> I found that you could occasionally get a shock from an old Koralia. But I guess that goes for anything that has a cord that goes into water. Gotta be careful with replacing some of that stuff as it goes old.


Most electrical items do get stray currents into your tank. I put ground probes into my SW system. Prior to that I get buzz from the SW once for a while.

BTW, just saw a GFCI heavy duty pigtail (short electrical extension) for $35.99.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> :bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile: Sometimes you're just WAY too funny, Gordon, but I LOVE it !!!!!!!!


Seriously most 110V only give you a little buzz. I put new breakers into my panel with everything life often enough  Neven rolling his eyeballs 

I guess besides throwing away the fixture, I suppose we can run a separate ground wire from the fixture to the outlet could fix the problem?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Seriously most 110V only give you a little buzz. I put new breakers into my panel with everything life often enough  Neven rolling his eyeballs
> 
> I guess besides throwing away the fixture, I suppose we can run a separate ground wire from the fixture to the outlet could fix the problem?


It's not volts that kill, but amps...I'd throw the fixture away. You're converting to LED's anyway aren't you?

Edit: I just swapped my plug out in the wall after this thread. $18 for a GFCI plug and a whole lot of $ of peace of mind.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Actually, when I was at Home Depot yesterday, I couldn't find any power bars that were considered safe to use with an aquarium. I should look through these posts to see if there's one locally available that is.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Actually, when I was at Home Depot yesterday, I couldn't find any power bars that were considered safe to use with an aquarium. I should look through these posts to see if there's one locally available that is.


Not power bar. Just a short extension with one outlet. There was a pile in the United Blvd store


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> It's not volts that kill, but amps...I'd throw the fixture away. You're converting to LED's anyway aren't you?
> 
> Edit: I just swapped my plug out in the wall after this thread. $18 for a GFCI plug and a whole lot of $ of peace of mind.


True enough  Peace of mind is always good.

Ninez, if you want to throw yours away, I will come catch. Converting that to an LED is a great idea, look some what like a Vertex .... Now you got me thinking.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> True enough  Peace of mind is always good.
> 
> Ninez, if you want to throw yours away, I will come catch. Converting that to an LED is a great idea, look some what like a Vertex .... Now you got me thinking.


I didn't know you were interested in PC lights still. I would have given you that 65w Coralife when you came and got the Fluval.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Oh. Just one note on GFCI. I am thinking of running my air pump off an unprotected plug. Reason being:

- The air is not submerged and is isolated by PVC hoses
- It only takes one piece to have a ground fault to trigger the circuit. If that happen when I am at work, the air pump need to keep running for aeration and a little bit of circulation.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Grounding probes can cause problems you may be unaware of
go here and read the post, it really sums it up well 
Do I need a grounding probe? - Aquarium Advice - Aquarium Forum Community

For me, GFCI without a probe is plenty good for me


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I like to plug an air pump into an UnInteruptable Power Supply ( UPS )
They can easily run a few airstones for hours depending on the size.

I went in to replace a 1,000 Watt one I had but the cost would have been close to $250.
I bought 3 of the 450 Watt ones that were on sale for $49.99


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I didn't know you were interested in PC lights still. I would have given you that 65w Coralife when you came and got the Fluval.


Thanks. Not the PC, I sold all but one of those 1 yr ago. Except one for still sitting above one of my refugium - been off for over 1 years now.

Planning to convert a 4foot PC to LED soon.

I am referring to the slim line T5's. They are one of my all time favorite - discontinued now.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

mikebike said:


> I like to plug an air pump into an UnInteruptable Power Supply ( UPS )
> They can easily run a few airstones for hours depending on the size.
> 
> I went in to replace a 1,000 Watt one I had but the cost would have been close to $250.
> I bought 3 of the 450 Watt ones that were on sale for $49.99


Even better, on top of my to do list.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> I am referring to the slim line T5's. They are one of my all time favorite - discontinued now.


King Ed still has a number of them. And depending on how things go, I may have 2x36" ones available soon. You'll be the first to know if I go that route.


----------

